# Found paddle at Golden



## nomad100 (Jun 25, 2008)

*hey kim !*



Kim Saltus Johnston said:


> I found a kayak paddle in an eddy at the Golden Play Park on July 24th. Would love to return it if you will identify it.


_is it a straight shaft carbon werner? my name is kind of on it and i lost it in blackrock section a few weeks back

_


----------



## Kim Saltus Johnston (Jul 29, 2008)

nomad100 said:


> _is it a straight shaft carbon werner? my name is kind of on it and i lost it in blackrock section a few weeks back_


Yes it is a straight shaft werner. Tell me the color of the blades and you have your paddle. I am so happy to find an owner! Kim


----------



## nomad100 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Black. its a all carbon powerhouse...hope ya got it*



Kim Saltus Johnston said:


> Yes it is a straight shaft werner. Tell me the color of the blades and you have your paddle. I am so happy to find an owner! Kim


615-429-7795 chadpickens


----------



## Kim Saltus Johnston (Jul 29, 2008)

No, it is not all black and it is not a high end paddle. Sorry, and I hope you find yours. Kim


----------

